# Spider



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Found this spider in my backyard by almost walking into its web. What the hell is it? It looks mean to me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

hmmmmm.....go outside and lick it, then tell us what it tastes like, that's the easiest way to tell


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Whatever it is, it's cool. How big was it?

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ummm Id say about the size of a quarter. Its still out there too!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

spider


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

if i was you i'd shoot it with a BB gun


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

EnFuego said:


> if i was you i'd shoot it with a BB gun












Anyhow, most likely one of many species of orb weavers. These kinds specifically make their webs every night and eat the web before dawn (most others keep webs up). Great shots.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It's a Araneus andrewsi, or a tree spider Scott. I get them all over my place too.

I walked through one's web with my shirt off. That was a horrible feeling.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Very nice Araneus Pics at that,

These spiders are harmless and very cool Late summer arrivals,
Got to love their pleasent spiky appearence.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Think thats freaky this spider is really odd and very very common
People though rarly ever see them though,
cool Micrathena species


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Everyone I'm sure Knows these


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Anyways these spiders are pretty damn cool and very benificial to have around.
Enjoy the _Araneus_ while its around


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

lol i feed spiders and other bugs to my bluegills


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the Id guys! That is it. Glad to hear the little critter isnt posionus. Do they die during the colder months? (winter)


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

Id say get a 10 gal and raise it sound spretty exiting too me...1st post!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Everyone I'm sure Knows these


 I think i was born in the wrong country. ALthough we ket a few cool creatures here, they are nothing like what you guys get!


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

I hate spiders so much, so scary


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i hate it when i walk into a web and start thinkin i got them spiders all of em

and i feel every little dam itch


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Everyone I'm sure Knows these










i dont

but all those all frigin sweet spiders


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i hate it when i walk into a web and start thinkin i got them spiders all of em
> 
> and i feel every little dam itch










Seriously! I start freaking out and patting myself down lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Kevsawce said:


> I hate spiders so much, so scary


----------

